# whats best to put on when finned by a catfish



## SWAMP HUNTER 44 (May 12, 2010)

my wife got stuck 3/4 of a inch in her hand.we was catching them good but had to come home. 49 bream & 8 cats


----------



## fishingmaddog (May 12, 2010)

*Catfish*

When you get stuck immediately rub some slime off of catfish onto the wound. This has always helped for me.


----------



## j_seph (May 12, 2010)

fishingmaddog said:


> When you get stuck immediately rub some slime off of catfish onto the wound. This has always helped for me.


 They have seen where the slime off of catfish has wound curing abilities!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 12, 2010)

Squeeze the fish's anus and rub it on the puncture wound.


----------



## Rippa Lip (May 12, 2010)

Catfish Sting Treatment options:

Stings usually occur when the fish is handled. Symptoms include a throbbing 
or scalding pain lasting 30-60 minutes. Immersing the affected area in water as hot as is tolerable usually relieves pain from a sting. 

Spines should be removed with tweezers. 

The wound should be scrubbed and irrigated with fresh water. 

The wound should not be taped or sewn together.

If you know of any other Treatment please reply.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 12, 2010)

j_seph said:


> They have seen where the slime off of catfish has wound curing abilities!





LEON MANLEY said:


> Squeeze the fish's anus and rub it on the puncture wound.



Yep this is the right way to do it! It works like a champ!


----------



## ambush80 (May 12, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Squeeze the fish's anus and rub it on the puncture wound.



Are you serious?  Slime I've heard of but that's whack.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 12, 2010)

the slime does work, be interesting to see what the actual ingredient in it does the trick


----------



## Cottontail (May 12, 2010)

Its hard to believe but the slime works.


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 12, 2010)

rub it over his butt- won't even be sore the next day!


----------



## j_seph (May 12, 2010)

Catfish Slime's Healing Agents
By SANDRA BLAKESLEE
Published: January 26, 1988


. .CATFISH slime, a gel-like substance secreted by the fish, has remarkable properties that help heal wounds, a team of American and Kuwaiti scientists has discovered. 

The scientists made their discovery while studying marine life in the Arabian Gulf. Richard S. Criddle, a professor of biochemistry and biophysics at the University of California at Davis, said that when a local Gulf species of catfish is caught, it secretes a slime over its entire body. 

''I have used it myself on cuts,'' he said. ''They heal entirely in 3 days, instead of the usual 10.'' 

Dr. Criddle said that his colleague, Jassim al-Hassan, a professor of biochemistry at Kuwait University, saw Arab fishermen rub the slime on cuts and scratches several years ago. It was around as folk medicine for a long time, Dr. Criddle said, ''and has only been rediscovered by us.'' 

American catfish, including freshwater species, and many other fish also secrete a similarly beneficial slime, but they tend to secrete it beneath their outer skin, Dr. Criddle said. The Arabian saltwater catfish, Arius bilineatis, which grows up to three feet long, is different in that it secretes the slime on its outer surface, making it more accessible and easier to isolate, he said. 60 Healing Agents A detailed analysis of the slime has turned up about 60 different proteins that are fundamental agents of wound healing in humans and other animals. One activates prostaglandins, substances that help initiate inflammation and pain responses to wounds. Others block bacterial growth. 

The slime also contains a high concentration of the molecules that coagulate blood, forming clots that stop bleeding, and enzymes that accelerate cell division and the formation of new tissue. 

The various substances in the slime trigger all sorts of chemical reactions under the skin, Dr. Criddle said, ''bringing in white blood cells to break up broken tissue and clean it out, bringing in cells that start making repair products and then shutting the whole process down when the wound is healed.'' 

The catfish probably developed the ability to heal rapidly, Dr. Criddle said, because a wounded fish bleeding in the ocean is likely to attract predators. The slime would also keep sores from contact with dirty water. 

Catfish slime may eventually be used to accelerate wound-healing in patients who do not heal well, such as diabetics and older people, and for burn victims, Dr. Criddle said. 

Drug companies have made inquiries about the slime, but as part of their overall approach to developing better wound-healing products, he said. The complexity of duplicating the proteins in the proper balance might preclude synthesizing it.


----------



## Chris S. (May 12, 2010)

I've always used hot  heavily salted water when I get home or immediately if it is available...........heals up quick. I am reluctant to rub open wounds down with possible bacteria laden slime from public freshwaters.It would have to be a very clean lake for me to consider it.There's way too much nasty stuff in the water especially with all the flooding.

If I had slime as the only option and I knew the water was clean for the most part then slime it would be.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 13, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> I've always used hot  heavily salted water when I get home or immediately if it is available...........heals up quick. I am reluctant to rub open wounds down with possible bacteria laden slime from public freshwaters.It would have to be a very clean lake for me to consider it.There's way too much nasty stuff in the water especially with all the flooding.
> 
> If I had slime as the only option and I knew the water was clean for the most part then slime it would be.



You already got a hole in your hand from a fin that came out of the same water. How do you think you could rub anything any deeper?
You must be fishing for sport? If I was afraid of the water that much, I sure wouldn't eat any fish that lived in it.
Personally I don't drink water fish mate in it.


----------



## j_seph (May 13, 2010)

The slime is a barrier between the fish and the water


----------



## Chris S. (May 13, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> You already got a hole in your hand from a fin that came out of the same water. How do you think you could rub anything any deeper?
> You must be fishing for sport? If I was afraid of the water that much, I sure wouldn't eat any fish that lived in it.
> Personally I don't drink water fish mate in it.



   Uh oh...funny guy...You can assume these things if you like leon.Personally I learned how to avoid being stabbed by cats a lonnnnnnnggggg time ago, not to mention the fact that I hardly ever fish for em any more...no need to worry myself.

You actually explained the premise of the process yourself and you dont realize it......the saltwater is to remove as much debris and bacteria from the puncture  wound as possible..but for future reference  if your macho tough guy hand ever gets a hole from a kitty in it and it starts stinkin,and rotting and oozing chances are you probably rubbed slime with bacteria infested water on it.


Do as you will.I know I'm gonna.


----------



## dcrail (May 13, 2010)

I know that "THEY" use meat tenderizer for saltwater cat sticks down in florida,make it in to a paste with water and apply!! I know it works pretty well from experience,well ,that and benadryl !!!!!!!


----------



## 24point (May 13, 2010)

I've got finned a million times, it doesn't bother me


----------



## fi8shmasty (May 13, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> the slime does work, be interesting to see what the actual ingredient in it does the trick



Mucus


----------



## lugnutz (May 13, 2010)

I keep in the tackle box several packs of burn cream which you can get at wally wourld. Make sure you get the kind that has lidocaine, some have .5% and some have 1 % and I believe you can even get it with 2%. Just goop some of that on the wound site and let it marinate there several minutes to numb the area and takes away the sting. You will have to reapply after about 30 minutes or when it starts to throb again. I have also used this when I have gotten a fish hook stuk in me to numb it a little prior to pulling it out( I am a wimp for pain ). Really works, just make sure you are not allergic to lidocain prior to slopping it on.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 15, 2010)

usually when I got finned by a channel i don't feel it till the middle of the night


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (May 16, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Squeeze the fish's anus and rub it on the puncture wound.



Holy cow!!!


----------



## brother hilljack (May 16, 2010)

I am not sure what you all are doing, but the catfish stick is simply a puncture wound. It will hurt for a few seconds and go away. I could show you several such marks on my hands right now and it has never slowed me down. I suppose that a Salt water fish could be different, but freshwater cats are really nothing to worry about.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 16, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> I am not sure what you all are doing, but the catfish stick is simply a puncture wound. It will hurt for a few seconds and go away. I could show you several such marks on my hands right now and it has never slowed me down. I suppose that a Salt water fish could be different, but freshwater cats are really nothing to worry about.



seriously??? then you have never been really finned then....A channel cat has some nast venom in their fin...the pain can throb for hours...sometimes delayed


----------



## russ010 (May 17, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> seriously??? then you have never been really finned then....A channel cat has some nast venom in their fin...the pain can throb for hours...sometimes delayed



catfish sticks hurts some people, and it doesn't bother others... I've been stuck quite a few times, and I've never had any real pain come from them except for the actual fin. My finger swells up about twice the size it should be, but I don't feel much pain. After about 2 hours it goes back down - to me it feels like I just hit my thumb with a hammer when I missed the nail

But then again - ever since I got those Anthrax vaccinations - wasp/bee stings, mosquito bites, ant bites, etc don't phase me at all - but, if I even look or think about poison ivy, my whole body is covered in whelps


----------



## Buzzerbaits (May 17, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Squeeze the fish's anus and rub it on the puncture wound.


 Now you still have a hurting hand and it smells like DO DO...


----------



## TYHIGG (May 19, 2010)

*Finned*

Bubba has been peeing on mine-Seems to help a little, but fish finder quit working so I started reading the owners manual, and I licked my finger to turn the page-I have to say that Bubba's pee tasted terrible.


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2010)

TYHIGG said:


> Bubba has been peeing on mine-Seems to help a little, but fish finder quit working so I started reading the owners manual, and I licked my finger to turn the page-I have to say that Bubba's pee tasted terrible.



You might want to ask around but I think that only works 
for Jellyfish


----------



## docklight (May 19, 2010)

...crack an egg then peel the skin off the inside of the shell  and apply it to the wound, also works for any stings.


----------



## ranger370 (May 19, 2010)

HI POWER LINIMENT. This is what we use when we get stuck from the Sail Cats in Florida.


----------

